# Coleman Propane Lantern/Spotlight for Gigging



## Juschill

I am considering buying one of the coleman spotlights that are run on the small propane tanks for gigging. Does anyone know about how long it will last before having to switch to a new bottle? I need to decide how many to buy. Thanks for the help.


----------



## saltfisher1

I'm guessing 5 to 7 hrs.


----------



## aladave

I use a propane lantern for floundering and get around 3 hours of use per propane bottle. By the end of 3 hours I've had enough walking and there is very little fuel left in the bottle. I 'm assuming you are looking at one of the used Coleman lights as I did not think Coleman makes them any more. The old Coleman lights might burn more fuel but the new laterns I've seen by other manufacturers will give you roughly 3 hrs. light.

If you have found a source for new Coleman lights would you share it with the board? The Coleman lights of the past held up much better than lanterns now available.


----------



## saltfisher1

Brunson Net & Supply in Foley has some floundering lights....Are these the ones your talking about?

http://www.brunsonnet.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=57look under traps and accessories then scroll down


----------



## flrockytop

> *saltfisher1 (6/6/2009)*Brunson Net & Supply in Foley has some floundering lights....Are these the ones your talking about?
> 
> http://www.brunsonnet.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=57look under traps and accessories then scroll down




I used to make that light. I sold the business a couple of years ago. Floundering the propane would last about 4 hours. When used for tracking deer (not turned to max), It would go about 6 hours.


----------



## saltfisher1

The business is still out on 98 west right?...I hope so...I want a cast net this year.


----------



## aladave

Thanks for the link to Brunson Net & Supply. I wore my propane light out last summer and need to get a new one. I see that they have a liquid fuel light and wonder if it is brighter than the propane. I'll call them tomorrow and find out. Cheers.


----------



## onemorecast

Is this what you're looking for?

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Cost $50+. I'll let it go for $40 with one new gas bottle. Works great just don't need it. I used it one time.Send pm.


----------



## saltfisher1

> *aladave (6/8/2009)*Thanks for the link to Brunson Net & Supply. I wore my propane light out last summer and need to get a new one. I see that they have a liquid fuel light and wonder if it is brighter than the propane. I'll call them tomorrow and find out. Cheers.


Let me know if theyre still in business.


----------



## Juschill

Thanks for the advice. I did find the lights just like the one posted on here and they are made by Brunson Supply. I got it from Academy. It took forever to findit, they're to the right of the gun counter under the nets and gigs. It was $49.88. Used it the other night shark fishing for about 4 hours on low power and it still feels about 1/4 full. All stainless, I'd say a good investment. Pick up some mantles though while you're there, the 2 it comes with didn't work right for me. Bottles are only $2.29.


----------



## saltfisher1

I stopped in ast Brunson a couple of days ago...Lots of great fishing stuff there like swivels..hooks...nets...gigs...lights....traps...ect.


----------



## Snatch it

Hey onemorecast still has the light if yall know some one who needs it. Let me know and I will give you his number!


----------



## Bubba

Academy has propane flounder lights made by Southern Sports out of Fairhope Ala. $49.99


----------

